# Uber cars with 360 degree roof cameras



## Waquiber (Aug 17, 2015)

i was driving on I78 near cabelas in PA yesterday and there were 3 Rav 4's equipped with rooftop cameras just like what you see google used for taking pictures/videos or roads. All of them had Uber labels on the doors of the car. Is uber planning on creating their own maps?


----------



## denverxdriver (Sep 26, 2015)

We're there people inside? Maybe their testing the robot cars


----------



## Waquiber (Aug 17, 2015)

Yes they are regular Rav 4s with drivers. they were initially parked in the Toyota dealer. I went to a drive through and I overtook them at I78.


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

Could be, they are setting up their tech center for the driverless car program in Pittsburgh.


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

LEAFdriver posted that she saw those same cars being driven in Chicago area. I have yet to see one.


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

Chicago-uber said:


> LEAFdriver posted that she saw those same cars being driven in Chicago area. I have yet to see one.


*This is on Sunday in Waukegan, IL*









*This is from Tuesday in Waukegan, IL*


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

Uber spymobiles.


----------



## iDriveNashville (Apr 10, 2015)

Travis has explicitly said he wants autonomous vehicles, over and over again. You're seeing the first iteration: test vehicles that spread the liability and increase the research sample size for the AD companies. 

Now you've seen it instead of read about it, congrats.


----------



## Waquiber (Aug 17, 2015)

Yep they were exactly like those.


----------



## vipdiv (Sep 1, 2014)

There are a few theories as to what that care was doing. There's an article title, "Uber Acquired Mapping Companies to Improve Logistics".
http://thenextweb.com/insider/2015/07/15/why-uber-is-buying-map-companies/

Uber acquired assets from Microsoft Bing, including roughly 100 employees focused on the product's image collection activities. In short, Uber is absorbing data-collection engineers from Microsoft to bolster its own mapping work.

Uber also recently hired Brian McClendon, a top Google mapping executive. As part of the move, Microsoft is selling some of its technology to ride service Uber, which will also take on 100 workers who had been working for the software giant. Uber is also buying a data center near Boulder, Colo., as well as cameras and licenses to some Microsoft intellectual property.

http://techcrunch.com/2015/06/29/ub...-around-100-microsoft-employees/#.fuphlp:Y43R

The car that was seen in IL was similiary seen more and more in Pittsburgh andUber's Advanced Technologies Center.This vehicle is part of our early research efforts regarding mapping, safety and autonomy systems," Uber spokeswoman Trina Smith said in an email. But it is not a self-driving car, the company said later after word leaked out.

http://www.bizjournals.com/pittsbur...s-your-first-look-at-ubers-self.html?page=all

Are you a genius engineer? That division is going to change the world. Apply here http://www.uberatc.com/hiring/


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

I can't wait til they have to pay maintenance and all on these things worldwide. Lawsuits too from people doing accident scams.

I can't wait to see the look on a pax's face when they open the door and see vomit and shit all over the place from the last rider. Damn those failed vomit detectors!

I can't wait to Uber in one of these things. Someday soon...

So much liability. What if someone snuck a bomb into one of these things?


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

seems like a waste of money and resources to make your own maps, but I guess they have no choice since Google owns Waze already.


----------



## Pizzaguy (Oct 14, 2015)

Spotted one of the camera cars in springfield ohio on Sat 11/10/2015.


----------



## Roll Tide (Nov 25, 2015)

I just had an UBER car w/ the tower camera on the roof drive through my neighborhood, in a small town on the Mississippi Gulf Coast! Wow! 
10/25/2015


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Mapping.


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

Andd I live 15 minutes from there, I'll have to scope it out guys lol


----------



## ChicagoHeat12 (May 6, 2015)

Uber is working on their own mapping solution. A Google search will give specifics.


----------



## Rodney H (Nov 12, 2015)

Not sure if this is still an active thread - just saw Uber car w/camera in Villago area of Casa Grande AZ = 0930, 11/30/2015.....


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

I'll bet you that Uber is paying the mapping drivers more than the pax drivers


----------



## Sorian (Sep 18, 2015)

Well, that is interesting, I think I saw one a few days ago in the Houston Area.


----------



## JohnLange123 (Feb 2, 2016)

Interesting....is that for dash cam use or self driving Uber?


----------



## howo3579 (Dec 8, 2015)

why not just pay their valued partner to install a camera?


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

Definitely just camera cars, not self driving vehicles. Saw a few AT&T cars this morning with less conspicuous cameras. Looks like everyone wants their own maps.


----------

